# A N X I E T Y !!!!!



## 17965 (Oct 27, 2006)

I AM 38 YRS OLD AND FOR MORE YEARS THAN I CARE TO REMEMBER HAVE HAD TERRIBLE IBS. RUNNING TO THE TOILET ANYTIME AND ANYWHERE WITH PAINFULL EXPLOSIVE D. I HAVE TRIED SEVERAL ANTI-SPASMODICS AND ANTI-D'S AND ALL HAVE HAD SIDE EFFECTS. BUT A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO AFTER HAVING A PARTICULARLY BAD TIME OF IT SAW A DIFFERENT DOCTOR, WHO SAID THAT THERE WERE SOME ANTI-ANXIETY TABS I COULD HAVE (DOSELUPIN) I AM ON A VERY SMALL DOSE, BUT WOW THEY ARE LIFE CHANGING. NO MORE STRESS AND WORRY AND IBS *G O N E* WHY HASN'T ANY OTHER DOCTOR SUGGESTED THIS TO ME BEFORE


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

Well power to you Pin (nice name by the by!!!) - its always brill to hear some positive experiences isn't it - I think these type of medicines get terrible press and frankly, its not fair. I'm on Mitrazapene (for depression) and frankly, its saved my life.Nice to see a fellow Brit (and I love the Welsh - cos I passed my driving test - 3rd go running in Mold, North Wales, I'm originally from the Wirral) and a very warm welcome to the board.Sue, Manchester (ish)


----------



## 21485 (Aug 2, 2006)

I've just done a Google search for Doselupin. It didnt really come up with anything. Has it got a different name??


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Dosulepin is sold under the brand names ProthiadenÂ® and ThadenÂ®.It is a tricyclic anti-depressant. It is similar to Elavil, Tofranil, and Doxepin.


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

OK....LOL another question for the doctor put in my "Handy Dandy Notebook" ::







))


----------



## 15017 (Nov 14, 2006)

I've had just the opposite of you -- I was diagnosed as having General Anxiety Disorder when I was in college (I'm 41 now) and have been under treatment for it for years. Only last week was I finally diagnosed with IBS after telling doctor after doctor about my stomach problems. (Why don't these doctors ever LISTEN???)Anyway, after reading the various posts on this board there sure seems to be a relation between IBS and anxiety/depression. I always knew that when I was anxious my stomach would flare up -- but never knew it was IBS! I've missed out on so many things in my life due to these stomach problems -- my friends (the ones I have left) know all too well my "routine" of canceling out on the last minute when we have plans. My stomach has controlled my life for too long, and now I want to get a handle on this and start living again. This board has been a wonderful resource for me -- thanks everyone! Kevin


----------

